# R35's silly wee things...



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not the most serious thread. 

But to note some of the trivial peculiarities of the R35 (not the noises it makes, the W word, etc).

1) Why is it you press down on the steering wheel control to skip up to the next track?

2) You cancel a route, switch the car off and on again, and the sat nav starts giving you directions again? 

3) The heated seat switches are pretty hard to find (i can see the some eye rolling over this one! lol)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

4) why is the tilt alarm cancel switch in the roof

5) why does it not reverse up hill

6) why is there so little space inside


----------



## P1toR35 (May 24, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Not the most serious thread.
> 
> But to note some of the trivial peculiarities of the R35 (not the noises it makes, the W word, etc).
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone else mentioned #3 first! Yesterday was the first baltic early morning start and as I'm 6ft 4 with long arms it's difficult to get my hand back to the switch on the move. Then I couldn't remember which way to toggle the switch to turn it off and looking back down behind you whilst moving at 50mph in a queue to see if the yellow light is on is even more distracting than the screen! 

With all that touch screen trickery you'd have thought they would have dispensed with the switch like on my mate's A5. 

But you're right even typing this has over-egged the point!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

7) Why is there an annoying beep when reverse is selected?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> 7) Why is there an annoying beep when reverse is selected?


That's a good one! Surely we know we're going backwards


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

1) I wish it would remember the fact I drive in 'comfort' mode most of the time.

2) I wasn't aware it had heated seats!

3) When you give the indicator stalk a nudge to change lanes it doesn't give the 3 flashes, you have to hold it.

pretty minor stuff though!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> 1) I wish it would remember the fact I drive in 'comfort' mode most of the time.
> 
> 2) I wasn't aware it had heated seats!
> 
> ...


Should be 8, 9 and 10 surely


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

ahhh nuts - good point and I think I'm passed the allowed editing time!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> 1) I wish it would remember the fact I drive in 'comfort' mode most of the time.
> 
> 2) I wasn't aware it had heated seats!
> 
> ...


Good ones  (well two of them )

1) Yeh i wish it would remember the settings too!

2) lol

3) The indicator stalk should have the 3 repeater function, and it doesn't cancel coming off some ron


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ron = roundabouts (not sure what happened to my typing/brain earlier)


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

I think you'll find that the annoying beep when you select reverse is so that you know that the parking sensor is working, otherwise you might assume that it is and reverse into something. Of course, if you haven't got a parking sensor the beep would be pointless.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

BJohnson said:


> I think you'll find that the annoying beep when you select reverse is so that you know that the parking sensor is working, otherwise you might assume that it is and reverse into something. Of course,* if you haven't got a parking sensor the beep would be pointless.*


:chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

1) Annoying I'm to sily to find the comfort settings screen!!! Or to lazy to read the manual maybe. Erm, thats maybe more about me than about the car


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

1500 miles, and I still haven't opened the manual. I'm going for a record.

And yes that reversing beep when you put it in reverse is very annoying and LOUD, I forgot to ask if it can be turned off at the service, so it only comes on when you get near something like the porsche system, is it possible?!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

misters3 said:


> :chuckle:


Yeah :chuckle: LOL - I think I would have known if I had parking sensors. 
If I thought it was down to parking sensors I would have crashed every time I'd gone backwards!


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

Stop complaining , appreciate your cars and:GrowUp:.....:chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Am I right in saying that the windscreen wiper stalk is marked like it has various intermittent settings, yet you can't actually twist it? I know that it has an automatic mode, but that doesn't always work perfectly.

I'm not moaning. Just checking. :nervous:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> Am I right in saying that the windscreen wiper stalk is marked like it has various intermittent settings, yet you can't actually twist it? I know that it has an automatic mode, but that doesn't always work perfectly.
> 
> I'm not moaning. Just checking. :nervous:


I have it on auto all the time (unlike my BMW in which i have to press auto everytime i start the car - so that's one good thing :clap: Well done Nissan ). 

You need to turn twisty thing is to set the sensitivity of the auto wiper i have it on most sensitive. (again on the BMW you have to twist it back and forth to reset the sensitivity to most sensitive - bizarre). This is also the speed of the intermittent wiper when you push it down 1 position 

Where is the rear wiper? :chuckle:


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

There's a rear wiper?!? 

(I'll get me coat)


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

The heated seat switches are different ......or one is broke


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

CJay said:


> The heated seat switches are different ......or one is broke


Yes, I think the driver's switch locks in position and stays on permanently. This is presumably so people don't come onto this thread and say "Why doesn't my GT-R remember that I want to be in comfort mode AND that I want my bum heated every day?"!

However, the passenger switch rocks back to the starting position so that the heater has to be switched on every time. I guess this is quite sensible so that your car isn't constantly heating an empty seat.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> Yes, I think the driver's switch locks in position and stays on permanently. This is presumably so people don't come onto this thread and say "Why doesn't my GT-R remember that I want to be in comfort mode AND that I want my bum heated every day?"!
> 
> However, the passenger switch rocks back to the starting position so that the heater has to be switched on every time. I guess this is quite sensible so that your car isn't constantly heating an empty seat.


Oh yeah  Thanks for that .........lol


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

supraman said:


> Am I right in saying that the windscreen wiper stalk is marked like it has various intermittent settings, yet you can't actually twist it?


Oh my god, how embarrassing!  I was trying to twist the wrong bit. I've just gone out for another look and it's actually the central section that rotates, not the end. Please, someone else tell me they made the same mistake!!!



misters3 said:


> This is also the speed of the intermittent wiper when you push it down 1 position


Are you sure about this? I only have Single Wipe <- (Up) Off (Down) -> Auto -> Slow Speed -> Fast Speed


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Why is it you press down on the steering wheel control to skip up to the next track?


Now that you mention it, I can see what you're saying. I didn't think of the buttons as Up and Down, but rather Left and Right. In my mind, I imagine it like turning the pages of a book, so I never thought to question it.

Despite the slagging that some people are giving us, this is a really good thread for airing those little questions that are unclear.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> 1) Annoying I'm to sily to find the comfort settings screen!!! Or to lazy to read the manual maybe. Erm, thats maybe more about me than about the car


Is there a comfort settings screen?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

So far, my only minor complaint is that the seats don't slide mechanically to let people in the back. This wouldn't be a problem if the electric motor on the passenger seat (and probably the driver's too) wasn't so unbelievably slow. It's a real pain for trying to get the kid in and out.

However, I'm actually glad of this single flaw. Otherwise I would be thinking that the car was too good to be true. It is true!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> Oh my god, how embarrassing!  I was trying to twist the wrong bit. I've just gone out for another look and it's actually the central section that rotates, not the end. Please, someone else tell me they made the same mistake!!!


Not me 



supraman said:


> Are you sure about this? I only have Single Wipe <- (Up) Off (Down) -> Auto -> Slow Speed -> Fast Speed


I'd have to check again (now you've said it) as i set it on Auto on day 1 and left it.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

supraman said:


> Is there a comfort settings screen?


Yes, in the comfort settings screen you are able to adjust for example if the windscreen wipers are automatic or the oldfashioned interval (where the part you could not turn before  ) will act changing interval rather than sensitivity. Also you can adjust whether you open 1 or 2 doors at the same time and some other stuff so minor even I can't remember. 

Only issue: I can't figure out how to acces it!!!

And cheers to the guy not reading the manual for 1,5 month. You beat me!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

This is Like a train spotters meeting


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

12) The gearbox is a pain in the arse until it warms up. It will not come out of third until you hit 45 ish (great in a 30 mph zone) so you are whining along in 3rd all the time. 
13) The wipers are a joke, they are leaving lines already and have a mind of their own. They hardly work at all at low speeds and then go mad at high speeds.
14) The ICE is crap without an aux input

Still love it though.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

stealth said:


> This is Like a train spotters meeting


Are you joining?.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Picked up mine this morning:clap::clap:

Got to work & could not lock it? Takes a colleague to ask if I had left the spare key in the car:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

How embarrasing:nervous:

Dave:wavey:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> 12) The gearbox is a pain in the arse until it warms up. It will not come out of third until you hit 45 ish (great in a 30 mph zone) so you are whining along in 3rd all the time.
> 13) The wipers are a joke, they are leaving lines already and have a mind of their own. They hardly work at all at low speeds and then go mad at high speeds.
> 14) The ICE is crap without an aux input
> 
> Still love it though.


12) Have you tried switching on comfort suspension setting straight away to get rid of that problem? For some reason the only time i've had the issue you mention is when i have forgotten to put it in to comfort. And as soon as i did switch it to comfort, the car changed up. Could have been coincidence (as i know it doesn't seem logical) but if you could try and let me know please


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

s2gtr said:


> Picked up mine this morning:clap::clap:
> 
> Got to work & could not lock it? Takes a colleague to ask if I had left the spare key in the car:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> ...


At least it makes a beeping noise when it doesn't lock. My beemer if you leave the boot window (it's a touring) open slightly the car won't lock and it won't warn you. I had stuff nicked out my car because this had happened. I.e my dad had borrowed the car accidentally opened the boot window on the touring and not shut it properly. He didn't know he'd done it. Brought it back to me, i drove it home, lock the car as usual..or so i thought, but in morning discover a lot of stuff missing from my car and all the doors open. Another one up to Nissan


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

P1toR35 said:


> I'm glad someone else mentioned #3 first! Yesterday was the first baltic early morning start and as I'm 6ft 4 with long arms it's difficult to get my hand back to the switch on the move. Then I couldn't remember which way to toggle the switch to turn it off and looking back down behind you whilst moving at 50mph in a queue to see if the yellow light is on is even more distracting than the screen!
> 
> With all that touch screen trickery you'd have thought they would have dispensed with the switch like on my mate's A5.
> 
> But you're right even typing this has over-egged the point!


Hate that bloody heated seat.......thought i'd cooked my transmission when dragging at Crail only to find i was just cooking my ass


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

stealth said:


> This is Like a train spotters meeting


You could have got away with it untill you started nagging on the jap satnav system.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> comfort settings screen


Where is this????


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Where is this????


lol - i can see this thread turning into a sticky!! 

FWIW - i've still got nothing on my C & D screens!! I just don't spend any time in it sitting still. Maybe this weekend - but probably not! 400 miles to go!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Yes, in the comfort settings screen you are able to adjust for example if the windscreen wipers are automatic or the oldfashioned interval (where the part you could not turn before  ) will act changing interval rather than sensitivity. Also you can adjust whether you open 1 or 2 doors at the same time and some other stuff so minor even I can't remember.
> 
> Only issue: I can't figure out how to acces it!!!


I you haven't found it, and I haven't found it, and nobody has an MFD manual, how do we know it exists?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

supraman said:


> I you haven't found it, and I haven't found it, and nobody has an MFD manual, how do we know it exists?


I have a MFD manual? I will have a look

Dave.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> I you haven't found it, and I haven't found it, and nobody has an MFD manual, how do we know it exists?


:chuckle:

I'd love an app which allowed you configure all that stuff from a PC via the USB slot.

I had something similar on my Audi which allowed me to change various settings you couldn't change otherwise and clear down error codes.

Basically do what Access Port does in terms of clearing codes plus a wee bit extra, like set the car up to start in RROff (for the hardcore) I'm hope it'll come sooner rather than later!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

s2gtr said:


> I have a MFD manual?


For a sat-nav car? If so, you're the first person I've heard of with one.

We all got the old manual, which doesn't match the car. Apparently the new manuals will eventually be sent out to us. Hence all the confusion!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

supraman said:


> For a sat-nav car? If so, you're the first person I've heard of with one.
> 
> We all got the old manual, which doesn't match the car. Apparently the new manuals will eventually be sent out to us. Hence all the confusion!


Sorry I did not know the MFD manual was different

Only got the car this morning, not had time to play yet.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

s2gtr said:


> Sorry I did not know the MFD manual was different
> 
> Only got the car this morning, not had time to play yet.


Well you should stop reading this thread and just go enjoy the car


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Confused  Picked my GTR up on the 23rd Sept and Ive got an MFD manual (March 2009 on the back) but No Sat Nav manual :bawling:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CJay said:


> Confused  Picked my GTR up on the 23rd Sept and Ive got an MFD manual (March 2009 on the back) but No Sat Nav manual :bawling:


Yeh that's the non-nav MFD manual. We all have it. End of this month apparently we (the sat nav people) will get new ones sent to us - which will tell us all how to access the Megan Fox menu etc


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Yeh that's the non-nav MFD manual. We all have it. End of this month apparently we (the sat nav people) will get new ones sent to us - which will tell us all how to access the Megan Fox menu etc


Thanks


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like we may have to split the R35 forum into "pre Nav" and "with Nav" sections to avoid confusion - there seem to be a lot of really subtle differences (or is that just me!)


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Ha yes indeed, almost feel like a GTR32-34 owner:clap:

You satnav owners are such a muppets. Whahahahaha:flame:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kamae said:


> Looks like we may have to split the R35 forum into "pre Nav" and "with Nav" sections to avoid confusion - there seem to be a lot of really subtle differences (or is that just me!)


That's not good enough to be honest. I reckon there's a need for a kuro black black edition section so we can discuss how we get no attention being so stealthy and how to keep the red parts red and the black wheels black :chuckle: 

The only problem will be when we try and do a meet - we'll not see each other :chuckle:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Whilst Engines running and playing a DVD Movie and releasing the handbrake the Movie stops :bawling: and then re starts again when you put the handbrake back on :thumbsup: just had to try it and guessed the outcome :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CJay said:


> Whilst Engines running and playing a DVD Movie and releasing the handbrake the Movie stops :bawling: and then re starts again when you put the handbrake back on :thumbsup: just had to try it and guessed the outcome :chuckle:


I'm having that 'feature' removed.

Not as annoying as the "OK" screen everytime you start the car!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh and another  not sure it fits under silly though  
the visible vin for my GTR ....ok .....the one in the windscreen thats the norm these days and has been for some time :blahblah: But how many stickers on my car showing the identical number :chuckle: 

The stickers can be found under the bonnet = approx 5 stickers / on each of the doors and doos shuts and sills / on my boot lid / on my rear bumper .... blimey i thinks thats it ........:blahblah:

Are all GTRs the same ?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> 1) Why is it you press down on the steering wheel control to skip up to the next track?


I thought about this today on the way to work. I misunderstood you when I replied yesterday. You press down because when your MFD is showing the music box or CD content the tracks are listed as:

1. Faster Than The Speed Of Light - Yngwie Malmsteem
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Grease Lightning - John Travolta

etc.

Therefore if you're listening to a track it makes sense to press down to access the next track.

God, your question is more embarrassing than not knowing how to twist the windscreen wiper stalk!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Not as annoying as the "OK" screen everytime you start the car!


This screen doesn't appear if you were last watching the function screens (i.e. the gauges). However, have you noticed that when you press the voice command button it does absolutely nothing unless you've pressed the OK button first, which it doesn't even display. You therefore have to switch to, for example, the sat nav screen, press the OK button, and then you can press the voice command button. So, you have to press 2 or 3 buttons before you can issue voice commands. Doesn't that defeat the purpose?

This confused me for the first few days and I actually thought the voice command button wasn't working.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

supraman said:


> This screen doesn't appear if you were last watching the function screens (i.e. the gauges). However, have you noticed that when you press the voice command button it does absolutely nothing unless you've pressed the OK button first, which it doesn't even display. You therefore have to switch to, for example, the sat nav screen, press the OK button, and then you can press the voice command button. So, you have to press 2 or 3 buttons before you can issue voice commands. Doesn't that defeat the purpose?
> 
> This confused me for the first few days and I actually thought the voice command button wasn't working.


It wasnt just me then!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Not as annoying as the "OK" screen everytime you start the car!


Ahhaaa you should have bought a non sat nav car...No nannying with those:smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tomgtr said:


> You could have got away with it untill you started nagging on the jap satnav system.



Yeah but that is a problem its really pissing me off now ,think I will run my access port and try a fault clearance .


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CJay said:


> Oh and another  not sure it fits under silly though
> the visible vin for my GTR ....ok .....the one in the windscreen thats the norm these days and has been for some time :blahblah: But how many stickers on my car showing the identical number :chuckle:
> 
> The stickers can be found under the bonnet = approx 5 stickers / on each of the doors and doos shuts and sills / on my boot lid / on my rear bumper .... blimey i thinks thats it ........:blahblah:
> ...


Yeh and i guess it's good because VIN numbers on all the panels mean a tiny bit of extra security from theft and selling the bits on. ???


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> This screen doesn't appear if you were last watching the function screens (i.e. the gauges).
> However, have you noticed that when you press the voice command button it does absolutely nothing unless you've pressed the OK button first, which it doesn't even display. You therefore have to switch to, for example, the sat nav screen, press the OK button, and then you can press the voice command button. So, you have to press 2 or 3 buttons before you can issue voice commands. Doesn't that defeat the purpose?
> 
> This confused me for the first few days and I actually thought the voice command button wasn't working.


That's what i mean. The OK button appears when you first press the Map button. EVERY TIME!

Why not have the option to say "I have read it, i understand it's my fault and don't want to read it again. EVER"


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> I thought about this today on the way to work. I misunderstood you when I replied yesterday. You press down because when your MFD is showing the music box or CD content the tracks are listed as:
> 
> 1. Faster Than The Speed Of Light - Yngwie Malmsteem
> 2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
> ...


Yeh the buttons are definitely up and down (as in the arrows point that way)

Maybe it's because i'm coming from I-Drive which displays it the same way but pressing up takes you to the next track number up. But i'm sure my dad's old E-Class is the same. And i can't think of another car i've been in which works this 'logical' way.

Again i wish these things were user configurable


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

All sat nav's have to display that disclaimer screen. Must be a legal requirement.

What annoys me on the non-nav car at least, is the "Polyphony Digital/Xanavi" advert that appears when you select the MFD. Who cares? Who needs to be told every time?

No1 bugbear for me is still the refusal to change gear when you pull a paddle in Auto. Just plain stupid.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No1 bugbear for me is still the refusal to change gear when you pull a paddle in Auto. Just plain stupid.


That makes sense to me. 

Say you're 3rd in auto and want to hold that gear, eg going down hill or round a corner. Simple you pull the paddle once. If you pulled the paddle and it changed up or down that would make no sense. And not give you the option of changing from auto to manual without also changing gear.

If you want it to change gear with the first pull, you'd be in manual surely?


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

So there actually Exist people driving in auto ...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

zeyd said:


> So there actually Exist people driving in auto ...


If you had to negotiate 20 speed bumps to get anywhere, you'd soon be thankful for Auto. 

On the A81/82 north of Glasgow - manual for sure


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> That makes sense to me.
> 
> Say you're 3rd in auto and want to hold that gear, eg going down hill or round a corner. Simple you pull the paddle once. If you pulled the paddle and it changed up or down that would make no sense. And not give you the option of changing from auto to manual without also changing gear.
> 
> If you want it to change gear with the first pull, you'd be in manual surely?


In every other car I've driven with paddles, pulling a paddle changes gear! If you merely wanted to switch from Auto to Manual as you stated, you could just nudge the gear lever sideways.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> In every other car I've driven with paddles, pulling a paddle changes gear! If you merely wanted to switch from Auto to Manual as you stated, you could just nudge the gear lever sideways.


Doesn't make it the best idea just because it's the way it's been done elsewhere. Plus my BMW does it the same way. 

If you want to control the gearbox - drive in manual. Simple.

I wouldn't want to take my hands off the wheel to switch it to manual when there were paddles on the steering wheel. Reason being is that when I want to control the cars gearbox i.e go manual, it is when i'm driving faster. So keeping both hands on the wheel is preferable and much safer. And i wouldn't want to be changing gear when all i want to do is hold a gear (i.e go manual) mid corner either!

Switching to auto is when i'm driving more relaxed so taking my hands off the wheel to do that isn't so critical. Which is the way it is.

I don't get why you're driving in Auto if it annoys you so much to pull the paddle twice?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I don't get why you're driving in Auto if it annoys you so much to pull the paddle twice?


I didn't say Auto annoys me. I said the car not changing gear when it is instructed to do so annoys me.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I didn't say Auto annoys me. I said the car not changing gear when it is instructed to do so annoys me.


Try Manual  works fine for me


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey - I wonder what happens when you pull both levers at the same time.....


:GrowUp:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate how when I boot it down hill in R mode traction contol still kicks in and slows me down.

Also annoying is when braking hard for a junction and shifting down through the gears sometimes it bangs pretty bad as it changes to first.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i hate how it runs too rich and get butt ugly...


i know i know .... AP ....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kamae said:


> Hey - I wonder what happens when you pull both levers at the same time.....
> 
> 
> :GrowUp:


It's starts off in 2nd


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> I hate how when I boot it down hill in R mode traction contol still kicks in and slows me down.


What i was told by a race instructor i spoke to this week about a course i want to do, is that this sort of thing happens because we're all too used to booting it and allowing electronics to save us. eg Try driving a TVR and booting it and seeing what happens. You'd never do it more than once. So if you drive the GTR the same way you won't see TC. Or that's what i was told. I'm still Pre-Op so haven't booted it anywhere. 300miles to go!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I'm still Pre-Op


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


>


I've posted than over a dozen times and you're the first to pick up on it :clap: 

:chuckle:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

misters3 said:


> What i was told by a race instructor i spoke to this week about a course i want to do, is that this sort of thing happens because we're all too used to booting it and allowing electronics to save us. eg Try driving a TVR and booting it and seeing what happens. You'd never do it more than once. So if you drive the GTR the same way you won't see TC. Or that's what i was told. I'm still Pre-Op so haven't booted it anywhere. 300miles to go!


I agree that driving a TVR would require more driving finesse however, on a 4wd car with lots of grip I can't imagine that flooring the throttle down hill in a straight line would cause too much drama and the 4wd with diffs would manage the power without the need for the spoilsport TC nanny interfering. 

You can drive a 4wd car with a lot more aggression than a rwd car.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I'm still Pre-Op so haven't booted it anywhere. 300miles to go!



You should have had full throttle for the last 600 miles then  just feed it in gently to pre-load the transmission:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Rich001 said:


> I agree that driving a TVR would require more driving finesse however, on a 4wd car with lots of grip I can't imagine that flooring the throttle down hill in a straight line would cause too much drama and the 4wd with diffs would manage the power without the need for the spoilsport TC nanny interfering.
> 
> You can drive a 4wd car with a lot more aggression than a rwd car.


You would be more correct if it was a true 4wd car, where 4wd was permanently engaged via the center-diff.

However the GTR is not 4wd in normal use, it is rwd. Only once it senses certain parameters including slip, yaw angle, throttle application etc, does it start to think that drive is required to the front wheels and it engages 4wd progressively.

If you nail a GTR out of a tight corner, the back will step sideways very quickly and then you will feel the car start to pull from the front as the front wheels get drive. This would not occur in an Evo/Imprezza/Audi where the 4wd is more fixed on.

That is why simply 'booting the throttle' in a GTR will bring on the traction control, driving it with more thought about the throttle will not.

As has already been posted, the presence of all the electronics means some people no longer feel the need to understand the cars dynamics and drive it themselves, but prefer to rely on electronics. Maximum speed is obtained with throttle sensitivity, I just learnt it a bit from driving a 630bhp rwd 911 that had no traction control, as after a while you realise that you should not need opposite-lock on motorway slip-roads!

For a suggestion, try ensuring that the torque-split is shown on the MFD when you drive and you'll start to understand how the GTR apportions torque to the front wheels and therefore when it's safer to apply more throttle.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> You should have had full throttle for the last 600 miles then  just feed it in gently to pre-load the transmission:thumbsup:


Actually, i just read my pre-op instructions and yeh it doesn't say anything about NOT going WOT! :thumbsup:

But, i'm happy to drive at 3/4's max till optimisation. A wee bit of sympathy may go a long way and at worst i doubt it will hurt. I guess my tires will last 600miles longer too :chuckle:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Actually, i just read my pre-op instructions and yeh it doesn't say anything about NOT going WOT! :thumbsup:
> 
> But, i'm happy to drive at 3/4's max till optimisation. A wee bit of sympathy may go a long way and at worst i doubt it will hurt. I guess my tires will last 600miles longer too :chuckle:


I think it is the gearbox that requires more sympathy than the engine but at 3/4 throttle you are getting most of what the GTR has to offer. Its nice the first time you have all three R's and point it at your favorite empty road.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Guy said:


> You would be more correct if it was a true 4wd car, where 4wd was permanently engaged via the center-diff.
> 
> However the GTR is not 4wd in normal use, it is rwd. Only once it senses certain parameters including slip, yaw angle, throttle application etc, does it start to think that drive is required to the front wheels and it engages 4wd progressively.
> 
> ...


Point taken I will try and drive it more like a rwd car and see if my acceleration out of corners improves.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> I think it is the gearbox that requires more sympathy than the engine but at 3/4 throttle you are getting most of what the GTR has to offer. Its nice the first time you have all three R's and point it at your favorite empty road.


Ahh...i see...oh well...Not long now! Tempted to go out and put 100miles on her (sorry clint) just now 

Car in AudioAdvice for 3 days from tomorrow so may book my car in for Saturday :chuckle:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Rich001 said:


> Point taken I will try and drive it more like a rwd car and see if my acceleration out of corners improves.


Great, I hope you didn't take it as being rude etc

The R34, R33 and R32 were also the same. Giving any of them a big boot-full of throttle would result in serious opposite-lock or most likely a spin.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone else think the climate control needs calibrating?

I have mine set at 25 most of the time. In the Beemer 25 would be cooking!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I must be hot stuff...

19 - 21 for me depending upon internal coffee levels!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I must be hot stuff...
> 
> 19 - 21 for me depending upon internal coffee levels!


Maybe just me.

Just drove to Carlisle and back in around 2 hours  including a bit of cruising. Joined a convoy in both directions 

It's really easy car to drive distances, and i love the way the cruise control works with the cancel resume and set. Makes driving on the motorway a doddle.

But something else i noticed. The seats. The left handside bolster of the drivers seat (rhd car) is larger/better than the right. I'm guessing this is for access, but i'd have preferred it to be even. Is this normal? (i know i'm not normal for noticing these things)

Also i wish the voice guidance volume (sorry being a sat nav splitter) was speed sensitive. Too loud in town, can't hear on the motorway or with tunes up which are speed sensitive. Although i turned off speed sensitive stereo as i discovered it just encourages me to drive faster and faster, which isn't big or clever in a car that can get to 150 very very quickly!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Does anyone else think the climate control needs calibrating?
> 
> I have mine set at 25 most of the time. In the Beemer 25 would be cooking!!


Ha, I'm at 23-24 normally. My wife call's me a nut (for more reasons than that) but happy to see somebody agrees the temp is a bit understated...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> Ha, I'm at 23-24 normally. My wife call's me a nut (for more reasons than that) but happy to see somebody agrees the temp is a bit understated...


Agreed, you have to have it set high or it just seems to pump out cold air. 

Mine is set at 22c to get the car to the same temperatures that all my other cars get to when they're set at 20c.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Guy said:


> Agreed, you have to have it set high or it just seems to pump out cold air.
> 
> Mine is set at 22c to get the car to the same temperatures that all my other cars get to when they're set at 20c.


What can I say, it's a cool car


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

One thing I thought of today - I wish the underside of the bootlid had some kind of strap or handle to pull on to close the boot without having to put my hands on the paintwork. Might invesitgate making something myself :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> One thing I thought of today - I wish the underside of the bootlid had some kind of strap or handle to pull on to close the boot without having to put my hands on the paintwork. Might invesitgate making something myself :thumbsup:


I had noticed that too. But glad you posted it first 

So nobody else noticed the asymmetric seat bolsters?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I had noticed that too. But glad you posted it first
> 
> So nobody else noticed the asymmetric seat bolsters?


Use the centre of the Nissan badge to avoid touching the paintwork :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Use the centre of the Nissan badge to avoid touching the paintwork :thumbsup:


I don't have any badges on the back of my car :bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Whats a manual and mines Japanese !! LOL

Hey you wanna try getting out of one of those underground spiral car parks first thing in the moring when the car (gearbox) is cold YOU CAN'T !!!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Whats a manual and mines Japanese !! LOL
> 
> Hey you wanna try getting out of one of those underground spiral car parks first thing in the moring when the car (gearbox) is cold YOU CAN'T !!!!!


Have you not seen Fast and Furious :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I was Furious !!! LOL


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> I was Furious !!! LOL


Must admit, i've not had much trouble with mine from cold.

But then i'm more concerned with the trivialities such as, is it better to push the car into neutral at the lights and back into drive when it turns green


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

misters3 said:


> i'm more concerned with the trivialities such as, is it better to push the car into neutral at the lights and back into drive when it turns green



I do that, don't know if I should but you can see the revs rise ever so slightly as you do this which may indicate it was under some load.

I never use automatic as it doesn't change down enough to turn into a side road then slips the clutch in 2nd as you go round. These sort of things wind me up.

Its like nails scraping a blackboard to imagine having to turn the engine off without cooling it down for 5 mins!! Or when you see a woman in a nice car turn the alloys into a kerb to ramp up it, goes through me...

Hitting 7k revs doesn't bother me in the slightest though:thumbsup: (once the car is warmed up showing correct temps)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Had a first day funny this evening

Sitting in car with passenger - she tries door and it won't open so I assume I must have hit the lock button so press the unlock...still doesn't open and then tried mine which was also the same! Ended up lifting the knob to unlock!!

Any ideas? Did i do something wrong?

D


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Use the centre of the Nissan badge to avoid touching the paintwork :thumbsup:


Thats exactly what I do :chuckle: would of been nice to have a handle or indentation of some sort though


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Whats a manual and mines Japanese !! LOL
> 
> Hey you wanna try getting out of one of those underground spiral car parks first thing in the moring when the car (gearbox) is cold YOU CAN'T !!!!!


I have the same problem!

Try the snow mode on the gearbox and everything gets silky smooth when maneuvering in tight spaces:thumbsup: Found it out by chance. It seems the diffs don't lock up as much and the clutch slips a bit more.

Though remember to turn it of afterwards as it feels like driving an american slush box for normal driving:chuckle:

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TomTomGTA said:


> I have the same problem!
> 
> Try the snow mode on the gearbox and everything gets silky smooth when maneuvering in tight spaces:thumbsup: Found it out by chance. It seems the diffs don't lock up as much and the clutch slips a bit more.
> 
> ...


Now that is a handy hint! (Not that I've had the same problem).

Congrats on having the good taste to have two of the same cars as the Yu household!

Sadly, I think the Z06 is finally sold now. Going next week...


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

A couple of useful things i've found out, don't think anyone has mentioned them yet. Apologies if they have. Firstly, with the voice command. If you press the voice command button while the lovely female voice is going through the various options, you can stop her mid flow and select your option! It makes using voice command very quick and the best i've ever used:smokin: 
Secondly if you hold down the button on the gear stick before you start the car then you dont have to wait a while before putting it into gear. Not sure if this affects the gearbox though. 
The things that bother me the most are lack of bootlid handle. The annoying bleeping when in reverse which my non sat nav car didnt have. Middlehurst said they couldn't turn it off btw. No ashtray. Pls dont slaughter me for wanting one. Crap drinks holders. Biggest down side however is the silly ****ers that park next to me in carparks when ive parked miles away from anyone and there are loads of empty spaces everywhere!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

v350 said:


> The annoying bleeping when in reverse which my non sat nav car didnt have.


So, you've had both a non-nav and a nav car? Were they both European cars? If so, do you agree with the speculation that the nav cars have a louder exhaust sound than the non-nav cars?

I know I'll get slated for saying this, but I actually wish my stock GT-R exhaust was quieter. I remember reading an article that said one of the design criteria for the GT-R was the ability to hold a conversation, without raising your voice, at some huge speed (circa 180-190mph). Well I'm starting to realise that I can barely hold a conversation with my passenger at about 50mph. My partner and I are constantly asking each other to repeat ourselves. It is getting annoying. I think most of the issue is with road noise, but the exhaust sound isn't pleasing at lowish speeds, so I'd rather it was quieter.

I've been back driving my Supra this week (I don't want to go too far beyond 1,200 miles prior to optimisation on Tuesday) and I'm very disappointed to rediscover that it is virtually silent at normal road speeds in low gears, making it more pleasurable than the GT-R for everyday family trips.

I know I could change the exhaust, but my dream exhaust would be virtually silent under 3,000 revs and then make the car sound like a Lamborghini above that! Does such an exhaust exist, or even something remotely close?

As for the road noise, a lot of people have mentioned it on other threads. It seems to be very road-dependent, more so than on other cars. I would estimate that it is entirely acceptable on about 20% of roads, intrusive on about 60% of roads, and intolerable on the remaining 20%. Has anybody fitted non-run-flat tyres and can comment on their impact on road noise?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Can't remember the brand, AAM maybe? Look at Nagtroc. There is a brand which has a switch sending either the gasses through left 2 pipes which are very silent or through right pipes which are screaming like hell.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

After 3 days, I concur with Supra - constantly asking my passenger to speak up if we are over 50mph!

By the way, i also think the exhaust is louder than the non-nav cars - going to have to organise a side by side noise test!

D


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> After 3 days, I concur with Supra - constantly asking my passenger to speak up if we are over 50mph!
> 
> By the way, i also think the exhaust is louder than the non-nav cars - going to have to organise a side by side noise test!
> 
> D


I guess those with non-nav cars and standard y-pipes who want a bit more noise without going for aftermarket, could do a swap with those of us with the sat nav cars. 

I have a milltek, so my sat nav strandard y-pipe is sitting in my spare room at the mo.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i did the test.

240Km/h, cruis control active ( on autobahn with zero people around ) and i could clearly have a talk with my dad....precisely about how quiet and comfy it is at this speed.


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

I part exed my dmg non sat nav car for a sat nav car of the same colour! The sat nav car is definately louder, even my girlfriend commented on it. It also has blue dust caps on the wheels, and Nissan brembo instead of just brembo on the brakes. This one also feels faster 

One thing i still can't work out is how to unlock the boot while i'm still sat in the car. Its very annoying having to fish the keys out my pocket everytime the gf needs to get stuff out the boot. Any ideas? I've tried pressing the boot release button on the key fob but it doesn't work.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

v350 said:


> I part exed my dmg non sat nav car for a sat nav car of the same colour! The sat nav car is definately louder, even my girlfriend commented on it. It also has blue dust caps on the wheels, and Nissan brembo instead of just brembo on the brakes. This one also feels faster
> 
> One thing i still can't work out is how to unlock the boot while i'm still sat in the car. Its very annoying having to fish the keys out my pocket everytime the gf needs to get stuff out the boot. Any ideas? I've tried pressing the boot release button on the key fob but it doesn't work.


Try looking at the lower part of the dash to the right of the wheel at around knee level - there is a switch/button to press.

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave

press the button !! LOL (or RTFM) !!!!


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Try looking at the lower part of the dash to the right of the wheel at around knee level - there is a switch/button to press.
> 
> D


Thanks for that! I can't wait to finish work now so that i can look for the switch!:squintdan


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> Dave
> 
> press the button !! LOL (or RTFM) !!!!



????? - I know how to do it...and I have only had the car 2 days!!

D


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I remembered it from the handover + read it in the manual. What a sad bastard I am.


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> I remembered it from the handover + read it in the manual. What a sad bastard I am.


I haven't even opened the manual!!!!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

you should ..... realy


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The car is a wee bit clever when it comes to trying to lock your keys in the boot/car. And conversely for people trying to get into the car who are not you (with the keys in your pocket)

Wait till you discover the isolation switch for the boot so you can lock stuff in the boot when giving it to valet parking/servicing etc


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

misters3 said:


> The car is a wee bit clever when it comes to trying to lock your keys in the boot/car. And conversely for people trying to get into the car who are not you (with the keys in your pocket)
> 
> Wait till you discover the isolation switch for the boot so you can lock stuff in the boot when giving it to valet parking/servicing etc



You mean the one in the footwell or the one in the glove box?

Haha, beat that!!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> You mean the one in the footwell or the one in the glove box?
> 
> Haha, beat that!!!!


Both - i got told all these things at my handover! 

I'm guessing that some people didn't spend that long at handover though! :chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

So did they explain you how to change windscreen wiper mode an lock mode? Still didnt manage to crack that one!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> So did they explain you how to change windscreen wiper mode an lock mode? Still didnt manage to crack that one!


what do you mean windscreen wiper mode? change the sensitivity of the auto wipers? I read that one myself - but i have it on the BMW. So i'm used to it.

lock mode? how to unlock the gearbox and unlock the car manually if the battery is flat? Including pushing the glass down :chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Nono, you can also change the wipers to normal interval mode in stead of auto. Also you can adjust whether passenger lock opens when opening driver door. Need to go to comfort screen for that. Now try to crack that one!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Nono, you can also change the wipers to normal interval mode in stead of auto.


Sorry still don't get you - apologies 



tomgtr said:


> Also you can adjust whether passenger lock opens when opening driver door. Need to go to comfort screen for that. Now try to crack that one!


I drive myself round most of the time, so not come across that one :bowdown1:
Is it in the dash settings? Or MFD only?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

MFD.

You can switch the auto mode of the windscreen wipers off (which really does not work well on mine) and switch it to normal interval mode like it used to be on older cars. If I just could fine theffing comfort settings screen )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> MFD.
> 
> You can switch the auto mode of the windscreen wipers off (which really does not work well on mine) and switch it to normal interval mode like it used to be on older cars. If I just could fine theffing comfort settings screen )


Erm...don't you just twist the stalk for that from auto? 

Must admit i have mine set on Auto all the time (like the lights) - so would need to get home and check!! :chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Erm...don't you just twist the stalk for that from auto?
> 
> Must admit i have mine set on Auto all the time (like the lights) - so would need to get home and check!! :chuckle:


With the stalk you can change sensitivity of the auto mode, but if you change the wipers into interval mode it will be interval speed. 

On geek of the forum award we will do well mate!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> MFD.
> 
> You can switch the auto mode of the windscreen wipers off (which really does not work well on mine) and switch it to normal interval mode like it used to be on older cars. If I just could fine theffing comfort settings screen )


Dunno about the sat nav cars, but on the non-nav ones there definitely isn't a Comfort/Settings screen despite the manual referring to it!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

to switch between locking one door or both you just press both buttons on the key fob at once. it tells you in the manual


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

My hand over was shite, as i jumped the the waiting list the guys @ marshalls cambridge could not tell me anything.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Maybe just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also i wish the voice guidance volume (sorry being a sat nav splitter) was speed sensitive. Too loud in town, can't hear on the motorway or with tunes up which are speed sensitive. Although i turned off speed sensitive stereo as i discovered it just encourages me to drive faster and faster, which isn't big or clever in a car that can get to 150 very very quickly!


In the Non nav car you do have the option of speed sensitive phone volume so maybe there is an option for the nav. 

Sorry that you need a NAV to get from Glasgow to Carlisle though:flame:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> Sorry that you need a NAV to get from Glasgow to Carlisle though:flame:


:chuckle:

It's actually pretty handy when you're trying to add an exact mileage on, i.e i set it for home and headed away from home down the M74, and every junction i pass it recalculated and told me how many miles back.  I arrived at my Optimisation bang on 1200miles 

But remember Nav isn't just for the route. Took me around traffic the other day too


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

misters3 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> It's actually pretty handy when you're trying to add an exact mileage on, i.e i set it for home and headed away from home down the M74, and every junction i pass it recalculated and told me how many miles back.  I arrived at my Optimisation bang on 1200miles
> 
> But remember Nav isn't just for the route. Took me around traffic the other day too


I was hoping you were going to say you took the fabulous road over the top from Happendon (M6) to Cumnock (A76) ( one of many good ones in the area). Used to go there for business but long before the GTR and usually in a hire car. Just one of the places I would like to get to again with the GTR.

I accept getting back spot on 1200 is fair use of the Sat Nav as are speed cams and traffic.:thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> I was hoping you were going to say you took the fabulous road over the top from Happendon (M6) to Cumnock (A76) ( one of many good ones in the area). Used to go there for business but long before the GTR and usually in a hire car. Just one of the places I would like to get to again with the GTR.
> 
> I accept getting back spot on 1200 is fair use of the Sat Nav as are speed cams and traffic.:thumbsup:


I don't know that roads around there....i know the E90 boys met in the North of England recently and did some amazing roads. I unfortunately couldn't make it. Maybe next year when the roads are better we could do a meet?


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I don't know that roads around there....i know the E90 boys met in the North of England recently and did some amazing roads. I unfortunately couldn't make it. Maybe next year when the roads are better we could do a meet?


I will try and find the time. Based in London now so need to find a good excuse. But with a little planning you never know.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

misters3 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> It's actually pretty handy when you're trying to add an exact mileage on, i.e i set it for home and headed away from home down the M74, and every junction i pass it recalculated and told me how many miles back.  I arrived at my Optimisation bang on 1200miles
> 
> But remember Nav isn't just for the route. Took me around traffic the other day too


My non-nav car had exactly 1200 on when it went for optimisation. I needed to do 500 miles in 2 days in time for the opt, so while I was out thought I might aswell get it spot on.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone tried driving in snow mode?
Tried it this morning and it helps reduce wheel slip as i make a tight turn out of the garage, however it turned itself off after about 200 yards!


Paul


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Snow mode is brilliant for tight parallel parking (in and out) so you don't ram the other cars.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> I arrived at my Optimisation bang on 1200miles





Rich001 said:


> My non-nav car had exactly 1200 on when it went for optimisation.


Yes, I was told that if you go over 1,200 miles by more than a tolerance of 5 miles before optimisation then your warranty is voided.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Obviously I was joking. My HPC said they woudn't care if I was 500 miles over.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> Yes, I was told that if you go over 1,200 miles by more than a tolerance of 5 miles before optimisation then your warranty is voided.


Ah well COBB for me.... (i've not actually driven my car since optimisation trip! so no point!)

BTW - Need4Speed sent me an interesting email from David. Will forward it on to you 

Happy days


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

supraman said:


> Obviously I was joking. My HPC said they woudn't care if I was 500 miles over.


If you hadn't cleared that up, you'd have been all over the Porka forums as an example of why not to buy a GTR :chuckle:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't recall if it's already been mentioned, but the self-cancellation function for the side indicators is terrible - just me?

D


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

misters3 said:


> If you hadn't cleared that up, you'd have been all over the Porka forums as an example of why not to buy a GTR :chuckle:


I originally thought about not clarifying, but then I started to worry about something like this happening! :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Can't recall if it's already been mentioned, but the self-cancellation function for the side indicators is terrible - just me?
> 
> D


Yeh it's pants. No overtaking threepeat function either :bawling:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes the indicators, very annoying. Handsfree is not so good and no ipod connection but im not 100% as nver checked the manual.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

When you are listening to music off a USB stick, and you want to select another tune, why does it change to the tune you have currently highlighted when searching for something to play? I want the tune changed when I press "select" or "enter" or click on the tune, not when I'm just passing through on my way to a decent tune.

SORT IT OUT NISSAN! :chairshot


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> When you are listening to music off a USB stick, and you want to select another tune, why does it change to the tune you have currently highlighted when searching for something to play? I want the tune changed when I press "select" or "enter" or click on the tune, not when I'm just passing through on my way to a decent tune.
> 
> SORT IT OUT NISSAN! :chairshot


True ! By it's very very fast - do this in the bmw system and boy is it slooooowww. If you want to make it faster, sort the usb stick in the correct alphabetical order.

So the last few 'suggestions'  - indicators, for the 3 blip system, even my kidi carrier - ford c-max has it, so it cannot be that hard and it brilliant.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

it really show what an amazing job they did with this car if the best you can come up with is some gripes about the indicators.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Some of these gripes are so so Anal! 

LOL

Think of poor me car is delayed for another 2 days

Dealer communication........................excellent. Kept me up to date every day.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

One possible safety related thing - mine doesn't lock the doors as you drive off, is that an option you can set somewhere? 

In the same vein I think every car I've ever owned allowed you to central lock from the inside then when you wanted to exit you pulled the door handle from inside once, maybe twice, to unlock and open the drivers door 'mechanically'. The GTR seems to stay locked until you press the central unlocking button - does that mean if you're locked in and there's an accident knocking out the electrics you're stuck locked in the vehicle?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CC - performed the auto door locking mod.

The unlocking in an accident does happen.

The opening from pulling the handle doesn't.

Definitely an oversight in my opin especially when c/w BMWs


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

you just need to lift up the lock lever manually like you would in a prehistoric car without electric locking. it does work i just tried it!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

axolotl said:


> you just need to lift up the lock lever manually like you would in a prehistoric car without electric locking. it does work i just tried it!


Slightly embarassed that I didn't try that :nervous:


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

misters3 said:


> That's a good one! Surely we know we're going backwards


haha my 300ZX does that! similar to a lorry reversing! WTF!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Can the function stopping dvds from being played when the handbrake is down be remove by the dealers.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh NO Thats illegal my friend !!!


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Just to say that I've been told by the technician at Marshalls that the reversing beep cannot yet be disabled as it's written into the software. Not just disconnecting a wire, then.

Apparently NMGB's take on this is that they will provide an upgrade " if enough people complain"!
I know it only applies to satnav cars, but get complaining if you want a change- I have...

Rod


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

RodB said:


> Just to say that I've been told by the technician at Marshalls that the reversing beep cannot yet be disabled as it's written into the software. Not just disconnecting a wire, then.
> 
> Apparently NMGB's take on this is that they will provide an upgrade " if enough people complain"!
> I know it only applies to satnav cars, but get complaining if you want a change- I have...
> ...


I have this in my JDM S14 - was annoy at first but after almost 4 years I got used to it.


----------

